# Reformat your Mac



## jv4n (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi,

I'm not an experienced Mac user here but I'm just wondering, how do you reformat your iMac? I just want to clean all the softwares and files and start from zero.

Thanks.


----------



## fryke (Nov 13, 2007)

You start from the installation DVD and use Disk Utility from the menus. And the HOWTO forum is *NOT* for questions, thank you.


----------

